# Radical Resection



## Christifal04 (Feb 18, 2009)

I need some help finding a code for this procedure.

Procedure: Resection of soft tissue mass from right forehead-deep and complex

Description of Procedure:

With a #15 scalpel blade an incision was made along the anterior hairline. Electrocautery was used dissecting down to the level of the muscle. The muscle was split iin the direction of its fibers and deep retraction was applied. The soft tissue mass was resected down to the level of the periosteum and sent ofr permanent pathology.

Pathology dx: lipoma.

I like CPT 21015. Any suggestions


----------

